# I can has 20 questions??



## Nukoca (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok guys... I think of an object, and you guys try to guess it in 20 questions. Winner goes next.

So people can ask pretty much however many questions they want, but on the 20th question, everyone can take a guess, and I will pick the person who has the correct guess.

So it will go like this:
1. Is it alive?
2. Is it an arachnid? 
...
18. Does it have fur?
19. Does it like cheeseburgers?

20. Is it a LOLcat?
20. Is it a dog?
20. Is it Chuck Norris?
20. Is it a Rubik's cube?

Make sense everybody?

Also, there are 4 classifications for an object. Animal, Vegetable, Mineral, and Everything else.

*Animal*
This is basically anything from a live animal to a person to a body part to a dead racoon skin to a pair of antlers to a down pillow...

*Vegetable*
Anything that is a plant that is or used to be alive. So a tree, wooden desk, cotton shirt, tomato, orange, etc. would work.

*Mineral*
Anything made of metal or rock, in addition to anything man-made. So a list would include Rubik's cubes, computers, metal rings, staplers, synthetic fabrics, Stonehenge, etc.

*Everything else*
Well, this is just here in case something doesn't really fit into any of the other three categories. 

To read all the rules, go here: http://barelybad.com/20_questions.htm

So... I'm thinking of something in the "everything else" category. Begin.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 15, 2009)

YAY GAME TIEM NAO

Question: Is it hard?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 15, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> YAY GAME TIEM NAO
> 
> Question: Is it hard?



No. That's what she said.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 15, 2009)

Would you give it as a gift?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 15, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Would you give it as a gift?



No.

Also, it's probably a good idea to number the questions as you ask them.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 15, 2009)

3. Is it man made?


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

4. Is it green!?!?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh nooo odder!
I was cheating. D:

I was using questions from this 20questions program online.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 15, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> 3. Is it man made?


No



Odder said:


> 4. Is it green!?!?


It can be.



Cubes=Life said:


> Oh nooo odder!
> I was cheating. D:
> 
> I was using questions from this 20questions program online.



That's what I figured... I recognize the questions from my handheld version. No cheating anymore... or else this dinosaur will come and get you!


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

5. can Cubes=Life guess it without cheating?


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 15, 2009)

It's an apple lol.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 15, 2009)

HAhahaha, I apologize, that wasn't in the spirit of the game. ):


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

6: If I ate it... would I then be able to stand on my legs after 24 hours without any medicine?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 15, 2009)

Odder said:


> 6: If I ate it... would I then be able to stand on my legs after 24 hours without any medicine?


I'm going to count that as #5. 

Probably not.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

6: Can I find it on my desk?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 15, 2009)

Odder said:


> 6: Can I find it on my desk?



No.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > 6: Can I find it on my desk?
> ...



7: If I had Titanic on my desk... would I then be able to find it on my desk? :fp


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 15, 2009)

Odder said:


> 7: If I had Titanic on my desk... would I then be able to find it on my desk? :fp


What?


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > 7: If I had Titanic on my desk... would I then be able to find it on my desk? :fp
> ...



if you are not gonna answer I'm gonna use my bonus question
Bonus Question: Is it something that is in my house? xD or could be in my house


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 15, 2009)

Odder said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...


It COULD be in your house... but I doubt it.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Nukoca said:
> ...



okay... I know know that it's NOT a blue whale... 

8: is it made by nature?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 15, 2009)

Odder said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



Yes.

Also, If it were a whale, then I would have classified it as an animal.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Nukoca said:
> ...



Not if it was a statue of a blue whale in real size xD


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

9: Can it be found in Denmark?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 15, 2009)

Odder said:


> 9: Can it be found in Denmark?



Yes.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > 9: Can it be found in Denmark?
> ...



I think I know it =D... 11 more questions and my turn to be the master 

10: is it more heavy than 68kg?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 15, 2009)

Odder said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



No


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

11: is it lighter than 11kg?


----------



## fundash (Nov 15, 2009)

12: is it made from trees?


----------



## Lucas (Nov 15, 2009)

I am disoriented....

You say that rubik's cubes, computers, etc are minerals... Then I don't know what is "everything else".


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 15, 2009)

Odder said:


> 11: is it lighter than 11kg?


Yes.



fundash said:


> 12: is it made from trees?


No, otherwise it would be under 'Vegetable'.




Lucas said:


> I am disoriented....
> 
> You say that rubik's cubes, computers, etc are minerals... Then I don't know what is "everything else".



Well, I've always played it that way.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

13: is it some kind of poo? (after you have eat spinach)


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 15, 2009)

Odder said:


> 13: is it some kind of poo? (after you have eat spinach)



No...


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 15, 2009)

From blue whale to spinach poo


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 16, 2009)

14. What is it?

You didn't say only yes/no questions


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 16, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> 14. What is it?
> 
> You didn't say only yes/no questions



*Official statement:* Yes/No questions only.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2009)

14. Does this object know full ZBLL?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 16, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 14. Does this object know full ZBLL?



No.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2009)

15. Is it colorful?

I have to sleep now but here is my guess in case this makes it to 20 before I return:



Spoiler



rainbow


----------



## Faz (Nov 16, 2009)

16. Is it colourful?


----------



## Carrot (Nov 16, 2009)

16: is on the sky? (like a green sky or a green air or a green pig)

(fazrulz's question doesn't count )


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 16, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> 15. Is it colorful?
> 
> I have to sleep now but here is my guess in case this makes it to 20 before I return:
> 
> ...





fazrulz said:


> 16. Is it colourful?


It can be... depends




Odder said:


> 16: is on the sky? (like a green sky or a green air or a green pig)


No


----------



## Carrot (Nov 16, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > 15. Is it colorful?
> ...



17: is it food`?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 16, 2009)

Odder said:


> 17: is it food`?


Sometimes.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 16, 2009)

does it have any intelligence?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 16, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> 18. does it have any intelligence?



No.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 16, 2009)

19: is it found in a supermarket?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 16, 2009)

Odder said:


> 19: is it found in a supermarket?



Yes.

NAO EVERYBODY GUESS!! I shall check back in 6 hours to see if it has been guessed. If it hasn't, then I'll hand out the right to go next to whoever got the closest answer/whichever answer I like best.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2009)

I guess it's poo. (sometimes food?)

Or, cardboard.

Lol, I bet neither of these are right.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, nevermind. There isn't going to be enough people guessing in just 6 hours. I'll come back tommorow at 7:30ish Pacific time. I'll also make a better list of rules for the first post.


Q's ans A's:
1. Is it hard? *No.*
2. Would you give it as a gift? *No.*
3. Is it man made? *No.*
4. Is it green? It can be.
5. Can Cubes=Life guess it without cheating? *Unknown.*
6. If I ate it... would I then be able to stand on my legs after 24 hours without any medicine? *Probably not. It depends.*
7. Is it something that could be in my house? *It COULD be in your house... but I doubt it.*
8: Is it made by nature? *Yes.*
9: Can it be found in Denmark? *Yes.*
10: Is it more heavy than 68kg? *No.*
11: Is it lighter than 11kg? *Yes.*
12: Is it made from trees? *No.*
13: Is it some kind of poo? *No... *
14. Does this object know full ZBLL? *No.*
15. Is it colorful? *It can be... depends*
16: Is on the sky? *No*
17: Is it food? *Sometimes.*
18. Does it have any intelligence? *No.*
19: Is it found in a supermarket? *Yes.*


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 17, 2009)

Seaweed is the first thing that comes to mind. But you can stand on your feet without medicine. Not manmade but not so great for you that can be found in a supermarket...and only sometimes food...and not made of poo...

Actual Guess:
Mold?

All sorts of colors, light, can be found in a supermarket, possibly toxic, could be in your house, found in Denmark, and Cubes=Life could not guess it without cheating. Also, it is not some kind of poo and does not know full ZBLL.


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2009)

Is it spoiled milk?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 18, 2009)

Would anyone else like to submit a guess before I pick the winner?


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 18, 2009)

YES!!!! PLASTIC BAGS!!!!!


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 18, 2009)

And the winner is:


Spoiler






eastamazonantidote said:


> Mold?


This guess was closest. The actual item I was thinking of was a mushroom, but it was close enough.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 18, 2009)

Aside from people asking dumb questions, you gave some weird answers.



Nukoca said:


> 6. If I ate it... would I then be able to stand on my legs after 24 hours without any medicine? *Probably not. It depends.*
> 19: Is it found in a supermarket? *Yes.*



Poisonous mushrooms are not sold in supermarkets.



> 7. Is it something that could be in my house? *It COULD be in your house... but I doubt it.*



Mushrooms are a very common household food.



> 12: Is it made from trees? *No.*



Mushrooms sometimes grow on trees.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay Nucoka, now you've chosen the winner, notify them, and let them do the 20 q next. Or were you planning on doing another one?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 18, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Aside from people asking dumb questions, you gave some weird answers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking of mushrooms in general. If you were to pick a random species of mushroom to eat, I'm only guessing that you would not survive.
But mushrooms are sold in supermarkets.



> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > 7. Is it something that could be in my house? *It COULD be in your house... but I doubt it.*
> ...


Oh well, I goofed up on that one. I haven't had mushrooms in my house for a few years now.



> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > 12: Is it made from trees? *No.*
> ...



But they aren't PART of the tree... are they? :confused: They definitely aren't MADE from trees.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 18, 2009)

WOOOOOO!!! WINNER!!! Do I get to do the next 20 q? If so, I have my object.

According to the rules on the first page, it is a vegetable.


----------



## mazei (Nov 18, 2009)

1.Is it found in cheeseburgers?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey guys, I've decided to refer to a set of rules. We'll be using these: http://barelybad.com/20_questions.htm


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 18, 2009)

mazei said:


> 1.Is it found in cheeseburgers?



No.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 18, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to refer to a set of rules. We'll be using these: http://barelybad.com/20_questions.htm



Sounds like a plan.



mazei said:


> 1.Is it found in cheeseburgers?



No.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Nov 19, 2009)

Does it have a singular/plural homonym (i.e. fish, deer, cotton)?


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 20, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> *2.* Does it have a singular/plural homonym (i.e. fish, deer, cotton)?



No.


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

Is it usually eaten in salad?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm going to go ahead and ask the question that should have been asked first.

Is it edible?


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 20, 2009)

Edward said:


> *3.* Is it usually eaten in salad?



No.



DavidWoner said:


> I'm going to go ahead and ask the question that should have been asked first.
> 
> *4.* Is it edible?



Good question that certainly should've been the first question. The answer is no.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 20, 2009)

5. Is it alive?

6. Has it ever been?


[am I allowed 2? ]


----------



## shelley (Nov 20, 2009)

Paper! Snow! A ghost!


----------



## Forte (Nov 20, 2009)

8. Is it a piece of furniture?


----------



## Bryan (Nov 20, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> I haven't had mushrooms in my house for a few years now.



Not in a spaghetti sauce or on a pizza?

anyway, for 20 questions, I always like people abstract concepts, like "Freedom".


----------



## southparkrules (Nov 21, 2009)

Is it made from plastic?


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 22, 2009)

Forte said:


> *5.* Is it a piece of furniture?



No.



southparkrules said:


> Is it made from plastic?





BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> 5. Is it alive?
> 
> 6. Has it ever been?
> 
> ...



Category = *VEGETABLE* (determined in my first post on this topic). Disregarding questions for now.


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 22, 2009)

7) is it large?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 23, 2009)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Category = *VEGETABLE* (determined in my first post on this topic). Disregarding questions for now.


Plants can be alive.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 23, 2009)

8) Is it poisonous?


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 23, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> *6.* is it large?



No. But some can be I guess. Depends what you mean by big...



Nukoca said:


> eastamazonantidote said:
> 
> 
> > Category = *VEGETABLE* (determined in my first post on this topic). Disregarding questions for now.
> ...



*8.* Determined to not be alive.



Chuck said:


> *7.* Is it poisonous?



Determined to not be poisonous.



Edited in the answers.


----------

